# Cerakoted Penn 704



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Just finished this up for a forum member. Cerakote is not just for firearms.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how much did this job cost? Did he bring in the reel disassembled or whole? I've got a reel or two im interested in getting repainted.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

That is awesome. I never thought about getting any reels cerakoted (until now).


----------

